# USDA Select brisket packer OK?



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

When I was at the store the other day, all they had for packers was USDA Select. Ordinarily I like to see atleast Choice. When it comes to a brisket, is there going to be much difference in the finished product between say Select & Choice?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 29, 2006)

A butcher once told me that a tenderloin is a tenderloin and a brisket is a brisket and not to spend the extra $$$ for Choice version of either. I've found it to be sound advice. Just my .02


----------



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> A butcher once told me that a tenderloin is a tenderloin and a brisket is a brisket and not to spend the extra $$$ for Choice version of either. I've found it to be sound advice. Just my .02



Great info. Thanks.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

I've wondered about that too Low Rent but I've never tried it. I have sampled choice vs prime and could not tell a differnece! BBQ got started using the cheapest cuts of meat that no one else wanted.  If there is a substantial price difference, I'd try it. Bet you can't tell the difference.  I remembered some guys were cooking Kobe brisket at one of the comps and they finished way back in the pack so better cuts doesn't necessarily mean better end product in BBQ.  Let us know what you think.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 29, 2006)

Maybe Jim M. can help here.  I know at times he's used either Wagyu or Kobe beef.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 29, 2006)

To my knowledge, once butchered the side is graded. All meat in that side then can carry that lable. The dye is usually blue. Now, if you want sell meat that has been graded Prime as select there is no law to stop you. There is if you try and do it the other way around.

I've found steaks at a huge discount because a portion of the blue dye that marks the grade of the carcas was the fat edge of the steak. Folks think it's mold and won't buy them. One of the best tips I ever got.


----------



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

When it comes to grillable cuts, my experience is that Prime is better than Choice. Don't know that I've ever purchased Select grillables, but, I probably have without knowing.

Now, when it comes to 'cue, I could believe that it makes less difference or, conceivably, that the lower grades could have more connective tissue, etc, and maybe even be better for 'cue. But, I'm speculating about something I know very little about.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> When it comes to grillable cuts, my experience is that Prime is better than Choice. Don't know that I've ever purchased Select grillables, but, I probably have without knowing.
> 
> Now, when it comes to 'cue, I could believe that it makes less difference or, conceivably, that the lower grades could have more connective tissue, etc, and maybe even be better for 'cue. But, I'm speculating about something I know very little about.



That's what I'm saying low rent.  Worse is better for Q! (if you're cooking low and slow that is).


----------



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> LowRent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder if anyone else sees it differently.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh I'm sure!


----------



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Oh I'm sure!



Probably, but, come on, let's just think about this. What are the chances of you _&_ me both being wrong?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

LowRent said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! All depends on who you're talking to but I like the way you think!


----------



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> LowRent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! All depends on who you're talking to but I like the way you think! [/quote:irjgqtg2]

If it's not actually 0, then it's got to be approaching 0.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> A butcher once told me that a tenderloin is a tenderloin and a brisket is a brisket and not to spend the extra $$$ for Choice version of either. I've found it to be sound advice. Just my .02



I agree about the briskets, but not about the tenderloin.  All beef is graded on three levels, Prime, Choice and Select, and is graded on marbling, age, color and texture.  The more marbling, normally the higher grade of meat, thus ending up with a more tender, juicy and flavorful cut.  So a normally lean cut like a tenderloin benefits alot more by the grade than say a brisket.  So yes in my opinion a "Prime" or "Choice" grade tenderloin would be far superior to a "Select" grade tenderloin.  Now, since a brisket is a fatty tough cut to begin with, I don't think the grade matters much in my opinion.  I've cooked both "Choice" and "Select" briskets before and to be perfectly honest, the Select was the better of the two as well as cheaper.  

I guess my point is, the grade does matter depending on the cut of meat you're cooking.  And buying anything higher than choice to make BBQ out of is ludacris!  Just my opinion though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> fwiw...  if you have been cooking wally world briskets you have been cooking select.



Yep, that's right!  And that's where I got the Select ones I cooked!  They are dirt cheap and pretty tasty!!


----------



## LowRent (Dec 29, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> fwiw...  if you have been cooking wally world briskets you have been cooking select.



That's where I saw 'em. I'll go back today or tomorrow and buy one.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 29, 2006)

Got to side in with Larry on this one.  On the wholesale level brisket and roasts are referred to as "end cuts" and generally do not rate a higher price based on a higher grade because as the grade and therefore the fat content rises...the yield is lowered..thusly lowering the profit margin of the bbq joints who peddle the things for a living..which in turn lowers the demand.  Lot of bbq joints out there which prefer whut is called "no roll" meaning they have not been graded at all.  They tend to be the cheapest since there is no cost involved in grading them and they tend to be at least as lean or leaner than select and therefore provide the greatest yield.  Guess the moral of the story is to cook whut you like (I prefer at least choice myself but then I aint real worried about yield) but if the retail store is jacking up the price of the higher graded briskets they are price gouging the customer.  Now as Larry say this formula do not apply to the interior cuts..steaks..chops etc. where there is ample justification to raise the price based on grade.  

bigwheel


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 29, 2006)

BW: 





> Got to side in with Larry on this one. On the wholesale level brisket and roasts are referred to as "end cuts" and generally do not rate a higher price based on a higher grade because as the grade and therefore the fat content rises...the yield is lowered..thusly lowering the profit margin of the bbq joints who peddle the things for a living..which in turn lowers the demand. Lot of bbq joints out there which prefer whut is called "no roll" meaning they have not been graded at all. They tend to be the cheapest since there is no cost involved in grading them and they tend to be at least as lean or leaner than select and therefore provide the greatest yield. Guess the moral of the story is to cook whut you like (I prefer at least choice myself but then I aint real worried about yield) but if the retail store is jacking up the price of the higher graded briskets they are price gouging the customer. *Now as Larry say this formula do not apply to the interior cuts..steaks..chops etc. where there is ample justification to raise the price based on grade.*



I would agree with respect to strips, ribeyes, porterhouse and so on. I think the point the butcher was getting across to me is that the tenderloin is very lean to begin with. I doubt that in a blind taste test I could tell the difference between a "select" and a "choice" tenderloin. Perhaps those who dine on those things every night could. 8)  The "select" t-loins I've grilled you can still cut with a fork. Maybe the cows here are just better than them Tejas cows.  

Nick, am I going to get deleted? :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> The "select" t-loins I've grilled you can still cut with a fork.



Tenderloins are naturally tender regardless of the grade.  It's the flavor and moistness that the higher grade/more marbled meat has to offer.  I don't buy tenderloins in the first place, regardless of the grade.  Yeah they're tender, but what else do they have to offer??  They have pretty much no flavor due to their leaness, unless you wrap a piece of bacon around them.  I'll pay 1/3 of the price and be happy with a sirloin any day over a tenderloin!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 29, 2006)

Larry:


> DATsBBQ wrote:
> 
> The "select" t-loins I've grilled you can still cut with a fork.
> 
> ...



I agree.
So a brisket is a brisket and a tenderloin is a tenderloin.   Sounds like much ado about nothing [smilie=a_hrm.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Larry:
> 
> 
> > DATsBBQ wrote:
> ...



Yep!!  

You guys get any snow lately?


----------



## john a (Dec 29, 2006)

Everything you wanted to know about meat grades: 

http://labs.ansci.uiuc.edu/meatscience/ ... grades.htm

I notice a tremendous difference between the steaks from Supermarkets such as Publix, ungraded, and my butcher, graded choice. I read somewhere that only about 5% of beef is graded Prime?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 29, 2006)

When it comes to brisket it's not the grade of the brisket but the side of the cow it came from thats important.....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> When it comes to brisket it's not the grade of the brisket but the side of the cow it came from thats important.....



 [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 29, 2006)

Or maybe the state: Happy Cows are from Kalifornia


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 29, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Or maybe the state: Happy Cows are from Kalifornia



Aren't they made from Tofu in Kalifornia?


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 29, 2006)

Not necessarily. I have found many a choice brisket in the Wally World meat case.  They tend to peddle whut they are sent..and if they are sent choice that is whut they peddle.  To them as with most other retailers..briskets is briskets. 

bigwheel





			
				brian j said:
			
		

> fwiw...  if you have been cooking wally world briskets you have been cooking select.


----------



## Griff (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't know about briskets but I'll give you an affidavit about the superiority of a prime tenderloin fillet over a choice. In my opinion getting a prime fillet is well worth the extra $$. Just my $2.00. Two cents just didn't sound right in this instance.

Griff


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 29, 2006)

Griff wrote:


> I don't know about briskets but I'll give you an affidavit about the superiority of a prime tenderloin fillet over a choice. In my opinion getting a prime fillet is well worth the extra $$. Just my $2.00. Two cents just didn't sound right in this instance.



They he goes again getting all legal beagle.   Next thing you know, he'll be bragging on his brand new Egg.  

wasn't it select vs choice?


----------

